# Bank Hutches for rabbits



## tianakaesha (Aug 10, 2010)

I am planning on creating some bank hutches for my rabbits.  They live in our shed most of the time, but have out door time in runs during the day if we are home.

My plans are to have 4 hutches high (50cm each) stacked with the top one split into two (making 5 possible hutches).

What I am wanting though is ideas on watering systems for the rabbits - especially for summer.  While getting water to them each day is no problem, it's tiresome sometimes to lug water to the back of the yard (there is no tap attachment at the shed).  

While a horizontal water system would be better, as the hutches are going to be stacked, I need to work out how to do a vertical watering system.

And then I'll start planning the feeder...

So, does anyone have any examples/plans/ideas of watering systems for rabbits?


----------



## chickenwhisperer (Aug 11, 2010)

Gravity fed bucket system with "edstrom valves".
I found mine on Kingsnake.com, they are used in the labs to water small animals.
My poultry will drink from them also.


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am off to check them out


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone have photos of their bank hutches?  I'd love to see what other people are doing and get some ideas as to what I should consider for my own design.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 15, 2010)

Not to sound dumb but what are bank hutches? I have been using reagular hutches wich take up a lot of room. I just started making 8 foot hutches with 4 hole to save space. Thanks Scotty


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 15, 2010)

Bank hutches are what we call stacked hutches in Australia. 

here are some photos!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow I like that . 4 holes on top of each other instead of side by side. So you must have a wood floor inside then? Does that make it harder for cleaning? My hutches are out side with a wire bottom.Your pic gave me a great idea . I can add a 4 hole under my 4 hole hutch with a piece of metal inbetween at an angle so they dont poop on each other. I'll have to add a pic later. Do you have your rabbits inside or out side? Im sure we must raise them a little different ?


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 15, 2010)

I have some plans all drawn up, I just need to get someone to build it haha!

I plan on having the insides of the cages tiled half way, and across the whole floor.  Each hutch will also have litter boxes to reduce mess.  The rabbits are inside (in my shed).  

Currently I have plastic/wire cages, and will still use these over summer for ventilation and when the rabbits need to be looked after.

My rabbit plans (90% drawn up) include

* 2 units, with two hutches/holes/banks to be stacked (making 4 levels high)
*half wire/half wood doors to reduce kick-out of hay/shavings/mix onto floor
*gravity feeders made from poly pipe through the sides 
*ventilation grooves on each end
*solar powered fans to give air flow over summer
*ice-pack stand/holder for cooling (I live in Sydney - 40 degrees Celsius over summer to consider)
*tiled floor and half walls for ease of cleaning
*hay holders to reduce hay waste
*on casters for easy move-ability through the shed

Added to this I have a compost started for rabbit waste.  At the moment the hay is too great in volume causing issues, so am making a compost heap to deal with the mess.

I'm also drawing up matching plans for a food/bedding/hay bin somewhat like a horse stall bin to hold everything tidy. Also on casters for ease of movement.

Our buns are also in outside runs during the day where they get to have free grass access and excercise, so the smaller bank hutches are fine.

By planning the banks I am hoping to

*reduce waste
*reduce costs due to waste
*increase rabbit enjoyment
*decrease coat care and grass seed felting (I have cashmeres - similar to Jersey Woolies I think?)
*improving aesthetics - I am a graphic designer and like things to look good and be functional in design!

I'll be happy to share plans when I have finished drawing them up.  I'm not a building designer however so they are a bit rudimentary! but they will be to scale (in Metric though haha!)


Now, if only I could find a builder in Sydney happy to exchange services for a website or something haha! then I'd be set!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a pic of my hutch thats started but no way finished yet. I have 4 hole on top later I'm putting 4 hole on bot with a peice of metal slanted so the poop rolls off the back.







Its a start


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing scooter.

How wide are each of the holes?

My plans are for show/pet rabbits.  Each "hole" is 120cm x 50cm x 50cm  (not sure of what that is in imperial (4 foot wide....etc)


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hummmmm I'm not great with the metric system at all  The hutch is 3Feet wich is 36 inches deep 8 feet wich is 96 inches long stands a little over 6 feet wich is 72 inches high. each hole is 2 feet  wich is 24 inches wide . I have 4 more holes to add to the lower section plus the roof and doors. I have my rabbits for show wich im new too and sell as pets.I haven't used them for meat yet but that was the plan in the beginning.My wife thinks I'm going to end up with 50 pets LOL How long have you been doing rabbits for?


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in me posting, I didn't see there was a second page!

Had the rabbits for under 3 months haha!

They are pet and show. We living in suburban sydney so anything else isn't really feasible

Here is a picture of my Bank Hutch design that I have mocked up.  It's to scale







6 feet 6 3/4 inches high, 3 feet 11 1/4 inches wide, 2 feet deep (give or take)

It's in two parts (top two hutches and then bottom two hutches in a separate piece)
The grey things are gravity feeders.
The black things are computer fans (hopeful feature, solar powered to give airflow).
The blue bit is a perspex kickboard to stop mess leaving the hutch and getting all over the floor as they are inside the shed
The wooden vertical board is a divider to put a litter tray in.
There will be tiles going half way up the inside of each hutch.
The little slits next to the gravity feeders are for drink bottles.
On castors for easy maneuverability.
The top hutch has a removeable divider to limit to a small hutch (60 x 60 x 50cm) or a large (120, 50, 60cm)... 

THis is only a mock up at this point as I need to work out a few more kinks..

I'll also be designing a matching feed/bedding bin set and collapsible grooming table attachment.  That's to come though!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow very nice. Is there a pan for the dropping to go in? So you can pull the pan out for easy cleaning? I do like the design a lot


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 21, 2010)

a pan/litter try will slide into the left hand segment of each hutch.  in each tray will be sawdust with a wire cover fitted to allow droppings to go through.

sawdust will then be tipped onto the compost heap, wet, and turned and then eventually added to the herb garden.

thanks for the comments!


----------



## Citylife (Aug 22, 2010)

I am not a fan of wooden hutches as they do not have good ventilation and How are you going to disinfect them and keep them clean???  Urine soaks into the wood and I would think much easier for a rabbit to get "hutch burn".  They chew up the wood, especially partical board.  IMO even if you have the hutches in a garage or barn you would need a/c and fans in the summer in many areas.
I have had heat indexes here in Missouri, USA at 105-120 degrees and it has been very difficult keeping the rabbits cool.  My cages are all hanging and in a one sided shed.  I can not imagine how hard it would be to keep your rabbits cool in wood hutches.  
Here are some pretty neat set-ups that give you good venilation and easy cleaning.

http://clover.forest.net/kwcages/index.html

Just another opinion thrown at you to ponder on.  
the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Aug 22, 2010)

Citylife said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of wooden hutches as they do not have good ventilation and How are you going to disinfect them and keep them clean???  Urine soaks into the wood and I would think much easier for a rabbit to get "hutch burn".  They chew up the wood, especially partical board.  IMO even if you have the hutches in a garage or barn you would need a/c and fans in the summer in many areas.
> I have had heat indexes here in Missouri, USA at 105-120 degrees and it has been very difficult keeping the rabbits cool.  My cages are all hanging and in a one sided shed.  I can not imagine how hard it would be to keep your rabbits cool in wood hutches.
> Here are some pretty neat set-ups that give you good venilation and easy cleaning.
> 
> ...


Hummm thanks I'm starting with hutches first to see how i like doing rabbits then If all goes well I would like to build a shed or barn but still not rich so I plan on taking it slow. My setup is under trees so there is a lot shade. The winter are rough but they did fine last winter. I'll still use plexi glass for the side to keep the wind off them. Check out the set up I have for now. http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=895-2010-rabbit-set Not all of us can aford hanging cages but someday hope to  Thanks Scotty


----------



## tianakaesha (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi City Life

I like KW Cages and a lot of their items.  I am still waiting to see if they have a direct to client distributor in Australia.  I had never heard of them until recently.

Yes it gets very hot here.

The insides of my bank hutch will be tiled for disinfecting and cleaning and minimal chewing.The only areas they will be easily be able to chew will be the dividing panel on the inside top hutch (which may be a tile board anyway) and the litter kick boards which may be tile board as well.

I'm also going to be constructing ice platforms for the rabbits to sit on (which will have icepacks in them for cooling.  Added with the fans they will have pretty good cooling.

Secondly, in Summer here (where it gets really hot) the rabbits will be put into their current cages as they will be going on holidays to air conditioned homes or other bunny owners who cool their rabbits.  Heat is one of the main reasons I have been designing these cages as I am concerned about summer.

I'm also hoping to look into a mister system further down the track.

I'd love to see pictures of your set up City Life


----------

